# Braided Line



## osodonk

Hey everyone. I am new to the forum but have been reading for the last few weeks. I love it and cannot stay off of it. I am new to using braided line and want to put it on a new spinning outfit. I am looking to get something in the 50-65 lb range and was wondering if anyone on here uses Tuf Line XP? I have been looking at the different brands and am not sure where to invest. I only make it to the coast a few times a year and want something that if rinsed well, will last me for several trips. Thanks int advance for any advise.

Glenn


----------



## t-astragal

I like hollow core line. Try Jerry Brown 60 lb. You can cut out damaged spots and re splice the line with no knots and still have 100% strength. Lots of other cool tricks too. 

Steve


----------



## mad marlin

where did you learnt all that Steve ? lol


----------

